# Need a company in the Kankakee area!



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

My rep from one of my accounts called me today and asked if I knew of any plow guys in the Kankakee area. I currently plow 3 of their distribution centers, but there's no way I would even attempt to go that far South. If your interested in bidding the property IM me for the details. They will check you out..... only serious guys should bid! This will be all on you!! I'm just trying to help them out. Thanks


----------

